# I've been accepted into Rice University!



## Fobo911 (Dec 14, 2008)

Now I have to wait for my letter to come in the mail so I can see if I got any merit scholarships or financial aid. Plus I have to wait until March to see if I'm a finalist in the Rice/Baylor Medical Scholars program (they only accept 14 people, which is crazy).

Now my goals are to earn more outside scholarships and to retain valedictorian status. 

So I'm really happy.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 14, 2008)

Congratulations! good luck, and don't get shot!(that's a little joke we like to make about rice)

@anyone in general: is it too early to make the college/universities 09 thread?


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats!

Make a thread if you want.


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 14, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Congratulations! good luck, and don't get shot!(that's a little joke we like to make about rice)


lol, I don't think I get that.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 14, 2008)

Congrats. Rice is a really nice school =D


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 15, 2008)

Fobo911 said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations! good luck, and don't get shot!(that's a little joke we like to make about rice)
> ...



Well Rice is not located in the best neighborhood, so my dad always joked about how I'd probably be shot if I went there. Its still a great school though, I meant no offense.


----------



## Fobo911 (Dec 15, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



lol, I understand. Downtown Houston is a pain to navigate through. My friends who go there say that they love living there, though, so I'm getting prepared.


----------



## pjk (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats. Best of luck there.


----------



## Crickets (Dec 16, 2008)

Congrats. They have a pretty good baseball program there


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump.

Update: After about 2-3 weeks of controversy to whether my parents will even let me go to Rice (since I'm in the middle class and therefore did not get financial aid, and since my application wasn't amazing enough to earn myself a merit scholarship), my mother finally turned in the deposit on the deadline day!

So for now, I'm going to Rice!

I definitely am working on outside scholarships right now, and hopefully I'll get lucky enough to earn a few!


----------



## blah (Jan 3, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> hopefully I'll get *lucky* enough to *earn* a few!



Doesn't being lucky mean you don't deserve something but you got it by chance anyway? And isn't earning something supposed to mean you totally deserve it because you worked for it? 

Okay I'll stop being an @$$ and pick on silly things like that  Congrats to Fobo911's mum for turning in the deposit! And congrats to Fobo911 for being accepted in "again"


----------

